# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Делимся ссылками на скачку фильмов

## Unaphyinich

Народ, пишем сюда все сайты откуда можно на халяву слить фильмы, телепередачи, игрушки, мультфильмы, хорошо бы с мула. 

www.wnet.ws

----------


## voven

zevel.ru
kinoreactor.ru

----------

